# Egocentrism



## mscp (Oct 7, 2020)

What type of egocentric professional (inf. "diva") would you never work with ever again?


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 7, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> What type of egocentric professional (inf. "diva") would you never work with ever again?



The ones that don’t pay.


----------



## mscp (Oct 7, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> The ones that don’t pay.



Well, that'd be the first and foremost. But who else?


----------



## John Longley (Oct 7, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> The ones that don’t pay.


/thread.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 7, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> Well, that'd be the first and foremost. But who else?




Nothing. The worst I was ever treated was by Neil Diamond, but if he paid me a lot, I'd work for him again.


----------



## mscp (Oct 7, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Nothing. The worst I was ever treated was by Neil Diamond, but if he paid me a lot, I'd work for him again.



Lucky.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 7, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> Lucky.




What lucky that he treated me badly?


----------



## John Longley (Oct 7, 2020)

1. As a promoter I had a band allow a very drunk woman to urinate on them on stage. Club gig of about 1000. No lawsuits thankfully.
2. I had a Tour manager demand more lighting on an island gig onsite (threatened to walk) and I had to charter them same day. I was a sales manager on that one.
3. International government gig, with an Asian superpower who demanded we change the table mics out 3x because they didn't look right. I was a technical manager. 

I would decline all three of those gigs if I had the option. The cheques cleared on all three, but it still wasn't worth it. In all my time, I think the worst kind of diva is the inconsistent diva. People that are high needs,always picky and just have no room for error are fine. People who just yell everything are mostly fine, but people who change their entire being on a whim with no reason are hell.


----------



## mscp (Oct 7, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> What lucky that he treated me badly?



sarcasm, except I wouldn't imagine Neil doing anything other than using 1940's insulting words to attack someone. Have you ever met the Gallaghers?


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 7, 2020)

Egocentric singers who suffer from American Idol Syndrome always crack me up. I saved this email conversation just for kicks and giggles. It was a response to an ad I placed on Craigslist looking for a singer for one of my original songs:

​*Vocalist:* _My name is [redacted]. I am a female vocalist that saw your ad and would certainly love to help. I sing in a variety of styles to include Modern Country and Old Country if needed as well. Here is a link to a country song I sung. Was just a warm up. I use to sing for Wedding Bands so singing in a variety of styles was key._​
*Me:* Thank you for your interest in my recording project. I was able to listen to your track. You have a beautiful voice... very smooth and sincere. Unfortunately, it would not be a good fit for my song, which requires a certain bite and edginess/attitude. Thank you again for taking the time to respond to my ad. I wish you all the best of luck in your musical endeavors!

*Vocalist:* _Wow....that's okay. Thank goodness I have an extremely versatile voice. I deliberately sang that song like that. I am a professional singer. Here is REALLy how I can sing. But, anyway! best of luck with your project! _[Submitted a second and much better audition clip of a Journey song]​
*Me:* Let me say, that's quite a different audition! People who submit auditions like your softly-sung clip almost never have more dimension to their voice, so I was pleasantly surprised by the Journey song. You definitely have the range and power, and your intonation is simply fantastic. I'm going to be honest, though, and tell you that I'm concerned about your vibrato. On both tracks, it's quite unwieldy and inconsistent. _[Note: I was being kind here. Her vibrato was totally uncontrolled and all over the place.]_ Sometimes in the context of the song it's not an issue, but it wouldn't work on my song. Is that something you have more control over?

*Massive ego meltdown in 3... 2... 1...*
​*Vocalist:* _I don't know who the hell you think you are. Wanting people to do magic tricks just to sing your dumb song rhat NO ONE ever heard of nor will care. But I will let you know that my voice vibrato and all was GREAT enough to sing on the same stage as Grammy award winning and WELL KNOWN recording artist such as Boyz ll Men. But not good enough for you. Go back to dealing with craigslist nobody's like yourself who will be willing to bend themselves backwards for a pathetic Craigslist loser with a who cares song! Not this kid! Sorry I even gave my time away to even respond to your ad! Lesson Learned!_​
Me: I normally don't dignify over-inflated egos with a response, but let me explain something to you. I'm not looking for just any good singer. I'm pairing a particular song with the _right_ singer. That's what producers do. If Aretha Franklin, Whitney Houston, and Patsy Cline all came back from the dead and asked to sing my song, I'd turn them all down, because none of them has the right voice for my song. And neither do you. It's a simple as that. Good day.


----------



## mscp (Oct 7, 2020)

[


Polkasound said:


> Egocentric singers who suffer from American Idol Syndrome always crack me up. I saved this email conversation just for kicks and giggles. It was a response to an ad I placed on Craigslist looking for a singer for one of my original songs:
> 
> ​*Vocalist:* _My name is [redacted]. I am a female vocalist that saw your ad and would certainly love to help. I sing in a variety of styles to include Modern Country and Old Country if needed as well. Here is a link to a country song I sung. Was just a warm up. I use to sing for Wedding Bands so singing in a variety of styles was key._​
> *Me:* Thank you for your interest in my recording project. I was able to listen to your track. You have a beautiful voice... very smooth and sincere. Unfortunately, it would not be a good fit for my song, which requires a certain bite and edginess/attitude. Thank you again for taking the time to respond to my ad. I wish you all the best of luck in your musical endeavors!
> ...



Things went south quite fast. Oh boy. Her attitude alone was amateurish (to be polite).


----------



## Fredeke (Oct 7, 2020)

female singers (as a pianist)


----------



## X - V I S I O N (Oct 25, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> What type of egocentric professional (inf. "diva") would you never work with ever again?



There are no egocentric professionals. 

Just egocentric artists...


----------



## mscp (Oct 26, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> female singers (as a pianist)



why is that?


----------



## Fredeke (Oct 26, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> why is that?


Well, it's probably as much my fault as theirs, but I found the few I had to deal with very directive, and I don't like to be directed. You see, it were never professional gigs, more like party jams, we were there for fun and I felt treated like a servant. It's a limited experience though.


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Oct 27, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> What type of egocentric professional (inf. "diva") would you never work with ever again?



Ellen DeGeneres.


----------

